# Picking up girls with the cube



## cuberintraining (Aug 9, 2011)

Tell me guys is cubing a good way to pick up girls


----------



## Weston (Aug 9, 2011)

no


----------



## Julian (Aug 9, 2011)

nope


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 9, 2011)

you can attempt it.


----------



## 4EverCuber (Aug 9, 2011)

LMAO...you're kidding right?


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 9, 2011)

you better have ridiculous game  

it might get their attention but there is no way that you solving a cube is going to make any person actually "like" you


----------



## Hershey (Aug 9, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> you can attempt it.


 
Oh wow.


----------



## Meep (Aug 9, 2011)

My girlfriend of three years and I started talking because she saw me cubing and knew how to do it. It's a good way to get one's attention or start conversations.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 9, 2011)

It makes conversation start up. I actually find it a great way to "break the ice".

Edit-Ninja'd by Meep.


----------



## Bapao (Aug 9, 2011)

No...Not unless you utilize a cube to make a girl trip,fall and then proceed to "picking her and her teeth up" from the ground.

I got a piece of paper with an email address from a bird in a tram once whose interest was sparked by my cubing "prowess". Funny, 'cause I was abysmally slow at the time  Besides that one time, no such luck  I didn't get back to said bird though, I was still married at the time...

Most people get upset and avoid me because I tend to make quite a din whilst cubing...which I usually do on purpose.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 9, 2011)

I cubed in public once. Someone threw their drink at me. 
To answer your question...


Spoiler



no


----------



## Bapao (Aug 9, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I cubed in public once. *Someone threw their drink at me*.
> To answer your question...
> 
> 
> ...


 
How did that come about? Did you subsequently punch them in the face?


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 9, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> How did that come about? Did you subsequently punch them in the face?


 
I was walking and my right side was to them. I never saw them because it was really crowded (NYC). I might've though if i knew who it was. It was by a bar conveniently enough.


----------



## Bapao (Aug 9, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I was walking and my right side was to them. I never saw them because it was really crowded (NYC).* I might've though* if i knew who it was. It was by a bar conveniently enough.


 
That's the spirit! Although, kicking might be the better approach in that type of situation. Wouldn't want their face to ruin your hands. You need those for your hobby. Wait..what about the foot solvers? Hmmm...I might want to rethink this post in more ways than one. Obviously, *violence = bad * Right?


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 9, 2011)

If he's over 6 feet and has abs then yes.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 9, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> That's the spirit! Although, kicking might be the better approach in that type of situation. Wouldn't want their face to ruin your hands. You need those for your hobby. Wait..what about the foot solvers? Hmmm...I might want to rethink this post in more ways than one. Obviously, *violence = bad * Right?


 
Meh. I might if I was on the internet. IRL I probably would've looked at him/her, cried, and ran away.


----------



## Bapao (Aug 9, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Meh. I might if I was on the internet. *IRL I probably would've looked at him/her, cried, and ran away*.


 
Honesty is a virtue 
I must admit that I was a bit of a thug in my younger years. It seems that side of my still resides somewhere deep within. Nowadays l'm constantly searching for redemption that I may never attain...It's not worth it at the end of the day.

Sorry for drifting off-topic


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 9, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> If he's over 6 feet and has abs then yes.


 
a cube with abs plastic?

ot: my ex thought i was a dark lord because i could solve it in 20 seconds

so i killed her

but seriously no you have more chance if your reallllly fat


----------



## Jaxon Peterson (Aug 9, 2011)

It's possible. In the words of a girl who saw Felix's WR video: 'Imagine what else he could do with those hands'.
Give it a whirl. The worst thing that could happen is she laughs and says, 'not a chance.'
(or you get punched in the face for cubing in public.)


----------



## MiPiCubed (Aug 9, 2011)

True story: The first night of my freshmen year of college, literally right after I moved in, I had a girl I just met tell me that if I solved the cube that was on my desk she would flash me. I did it. She did it. We then hooked up.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 9, 2011)

no use trying to use the cube to get chicks if you don't have the charisma to get laid in the first place


----------



## Hershey (Aug 9, 2011)

MiPiCubed said:


> True story: The first night of my freshmen year of college, literally right after I moved in, I had a girl I just met tell me that if I solved the cube that was on my desk she would flash me. I did it. She did it. We then hooked up.


 
How is this possible...


----------



## JCub3r (Aug 9, 2011)

My last girlfriend saw me cubing and that is how she got to know me


----------



## qqwref (Aug 9, 2011)

I can't see the cube helping you pick up girls, because it's pretty terrible for strength training. Unless you're solving an unmodded 6x6x6, I guess.


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 9, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> no use trying to use the cube to get chicks if you don't have the charisma to get laid in the first place


 
Yes!

And for that reason, my cube seldom needs to go out. 

Although who needs charisma when you look like me?


----------



## Bapao (Aug 9, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> Yes!
> 
> And for that reason, my cube seldom needs to go out.
> 
> Although who needs charisma *when you look like me?*


 
Got any pics?


----------



## asportking (Aug 9, 2011)

Honestly, this was the reason I started cubing. I had no interest in cubing until I saw Erik's 7.08 WR video (that was WR at the time), and I thought "Oh man, if I can get that fast, I'm SO going to be able to pick up chicks."
One and a half years later, and I still haven't gotten either.


----------



## emolover (Aug 9, 2011)

It makes an excellent conversation starter and will distract the crap out of people. When I am cubing at school, the type of people I am around are fascinated by the cube and will play with it in class all year long. 

I have noticed something though. The more nerdy social groups get pissed off when I cube yet the stereotypical dumb groups(stoners, emos, goths, hipsters, and jocks) tend to flock to me when I am solving the cube.

I know this is bad to say but you could try to make a "special" bet with people who have not seen you solve it so they could do something "special" to you.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 9, 2011)

No.


----------



## emolover (Aug 9, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> No.


 
y u join bandwagon?


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 9, 2011)

rofl 
just don't try...


----------



## Owen (Aug 10, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I can't see the cube helping you pick up girls, because it's pretty terrible for strength training. Unless you're solving an unmodded 6x6x6, I guess.


 
How did this incredible joke go unnoticed?


----------



## Escher (Aug 10, 2011)

ahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahah

My hot naked girlfriend is laughing.


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Aug 10, 2011)

Dude, if your a cuber, and you can get a girl by showing her that you can solve the cube, I will dip my foot in chocolate syrup. Then eat it.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 10, 2011)

im a girl and i actually picked up some boys by cubing in school... don't know how.... and i just got a lot of boys to join my cubing club.... i dont even look good


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 10, 2011)

ThumbsxUpx said:


> Dude, if your a cuber, and you can get a girl by showing her that you can solve the cube, I will dip my foot in chocolate syrup. Then eat it.


 I kinda did that.


----------



## drrubikscube (Aug 10, 2011)

if she is 400 pounds and looks like thumb, yes.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 10, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> im a girl and i actually picked up some boys by cubing in school... don't know how.... and i just got a lot of boys to join my cubing club.... *i dont even look good*


 
I smell modesty...


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 10, 2011)

asportking said:


> Honestly, this was the reason I started cubing. I had no interest in cubing until I saw Erik's 7.08 WR video (that was WR at the time), and I thought "Oh man, if I can get that fast, I'm SO going to be able to pick up chicks."


LOL.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 10, 2011)

ThumbsxUpx said:


> Dude, if your a cuber, and you can get a girl by showing her that you can solve the cube, I will dip my foot in chocolate syrup. Then eat it.


 
Does it count if that's how we got to know each other? If so, commence.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 10, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I can't see the cube helping you pick up girls, because it's pretty terrible for strength training. *Unless you're solving an unmodded 6x6x6, I guess.*


 
YUS THERE'S STILL HOPE FOR ME




ThumbsxUpx said:


> Dude, if your a cuber, and you can get a girl by showing her that you can solve the cube, I will dip my foot in chocolate syrup. Then eat it.


 
Make sure you get it on video.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 10, 2011)

HELL YES. Super hot girl. met her at rubiks cube club. she thought i was a BAMF. so. to answer your question. HELL YES!!


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 10, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> YUS THERE'S STILL HOPE FOR ME


 
High-five bro.


----------



## Hovair (Aug 10, 2011)

gets attention not girls ( unless your lucky )


----------



## Shortey (Aug 10, 2011)

No girl can resist cuber's amazing hand work.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Aug 10, 2011)

To be honest, I attract more attention from guys rather than girls.
Bad thing is, they're either creepy or ugly.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Aug 10, 2011)

bring in an 11x11 go up to any girl and say, "It's this size."


----------



## emolover (Aug 10, 2011)

Systemdertoten said:


> To be honest, I attract more attention from guys rather than girls.
> Bad thing is, they're either creepy or ugly.


 
Use that to your advantage if you know what I mean!!!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 10, 2011)

I tried once.
She was heavy.


----------



## 4EverCuber (Aug 10, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I tried once.
> She was heavy.



lol ....that-a-boy.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 10, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I can't see the cube helping you pick up girls, because it's pretty terrible for strength training. Unless you're solving an unmodded 6x6x6, I guess.


 
I'm not sure how heavy they actually are, but you could try one of these:



Spoiler


----------



## JyH (Aug 10, 2011)

just go trolling


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 10, 2011)

JyH said:


> just go trolling


 
Best. Video. Ever.


----------



## emolover (Aug 10, 2011)

JyH said:


> just go trolling


 
Noted and will try at school tomorrow.


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 10, 2011)

Love that trolling video.


----------



## ZamHalen (Aug 10, 2011)

Other than getting girls attention, it won't do much......unless you are AVG.


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 10, 2011)

Texting is easier than trolling and cubing


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 10, 2011)

24653483361 said:


> You get girls by texting them? You must be a player


 
I text girls I already have


----------



## riffz (Aug 11, 2011)

It's an uncommon hobby that may attract people initially out of interest. So yes, it can help you to start a conversation, but I highly doubt they'll be throwing their panties at you because they find it hot.


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 11, 2011)

riffz said:


> It's an uncommon hobby that may attract people initially out of interest. So yes, it can help you to start a conversation, but I highly doubt they'll be throwing their panties at you because they find it hot.


 
I got laid bro


----------



## riffz (Aug 11, 2011)

King Koopa said:


> I got laid bro


 
Cool.


----------



## blade740 (Aug 11, 2011)

If you already have the charm to pick up girls without a cube, then yes, you may be able to use cubing as a conversation starter. If you're helpless at picking up girls otherwise, cubing is only going to make things worse.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Aug 11, 2011)

I use it as a conversation starter, but once someone starts talking to me (male or female) I put it away and try to steer the conversation somewhere else.


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, you could try but you wil probably fail miserably. The moral of this story is don't try.


----------



## Edward (Aug 11, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> Yes!
> 
> And for that reason, my cube seldom needs to go out.
> 
> Although who needs charisma when you look like me?


 
Some of the prettiest people are the loneliest

"Yeah girl, this cube ain't the only place I can do the sexy move. Why don't you come on over here and we'll talk orientations"


----------



## Muesli (Aug 11, 2011)

My soon-to-be girlfriend found a video of me cubing on youtube and showed her friend.

Her friend said "Woah, those fingers" and my girlfriend turned to her and went "I know, right...".

That's all I'm saying.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 11, 2011)

Musli4brekkies said:


> My soon-to-be girlfriend found a video of me cubing on youtube and showed her friend.


 
Made you sound incredibly optimistic


----------



## Muesli (Aug 11, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> Made you sound incredibly optimistic


 
Well she's now my girlfriend, so it was past tense .


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 11, 2011)

no man. I mean don't try. I learned to solve Rubiks cube for a girl but she just laugh and say it's childish 
after that i started cubing for myself only


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 11, 2011)

It's funny how threads like this seem to always go very far...

And my answer is pretty generic: Good conversation starter, but don't actually count on it being what gets you the femalian.


----------



## JonWhite (Aug 11, 2011)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Well she's now my girlfriend, so it was past tense .


 
does she take advantage of your fingers.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 11, 2011)

JonWhite said:


> does she take advantage of your fingers.


xD


----------



## Jungleterrain (Aug 11, 2011)

JonWhite said:


> does she take advantage of your fingers.



wow


----------



## yockee (Aug 11, 2011)

It is in my town. There are tons of girls here who get off on cubing. Although, I started talking to my wife because I was in a rock band.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 12, 2011)

My ex (who I'm on good terms with) recently told me how she'd been dating this guy who wasn't going to university. They got on to the topic of school, college etc. and he wanted to prove that he was still intelligent, so he said he could solve a Rubik's cube in a minute or so, expecting her to be impressed. She just mentioned me, and now they're not dating


----------



## Florian (Aug 12, 2011)

Girl: Florian! I'm bored. Do something awesome!
I got out a cube and solved it blindfolded.

I have a date with her on Tuesday.

I don't think it was the cube.


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 12, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> My ex (who I'm on good terms with) recently told me how she'd been dating this guy who wasn't going to university. They got on to the topic of school, college etc. and he wanted to prove that he was still intelligent, so he said he could solve a Rubik's cube in a minute or so, expecting her to be impressed. She just mentioned me, and now they're not dating


 
wow


----------



## maggotcuber (Aug 12, 2011)

teaching girls how to solve it is a good way, in my experience


----------



## Cuberguy21 (Aug 13, 2011)

I would recommend trying to hide that you cube honestly.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Aug 13, 2011)

maggotcuber said:


> teaching girls how to solve it is a good way, in my experience


 
This sounds more promising than anything else I've seen in this thread so far, IMO


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 13, 2011)

FOR ANYBODY WHO THINKS CUBING WILL HELP YOU PICK UP GIRLS BE WARNED. IVE LIKED THREE GIRLS IN THE PAST TWO YEARS. TWO OF THEM I HAD A CHANCE WITH.... they dont seem to like when you cube instead of want to talk to them. or get on speedsolving instead of chat with them


----------



## MEn (Aug 13, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> FOR ANYBODY WHO THINKS CUBING WILL HELP YOU PICK UP GIRLS BE WARNED. IVE LIKED THREE GIRLS IN THE PAST TWO YEARS. TWO OF THEM I HAD A CHANCE WITH.... they dont seem to like when you cube instead of want to talk to them. or get on speedsolving instead of chat with them



Well no crap dude. Ignoring someone that you're in a relationship with is completely different than showing off.



Cuberguy21 said:


> I would recommend trying to hide that you cube honestly.


Why would you hide something that you're passionate about?


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 14, 2011)

He's probably not joking? He's right! If whoever the girl is doesn't accept cubing as one of your major passions, then she's not the girl for you. It's not a matter of her neccessarily enjoying your cubing as much as the acceptance. This doesn't apply just to cubing but to everything.


----------



## Owen (Aug 14, 2011)

Don't change who you are just to get girls.


----------



## ianography (Aug 14, 2011)

Owen said:


> Don't change who you are just to get girls.


 
Owen's Words of Wisdom come to save the day!

Seriously, if you change yourself to get girls, that is really pretty bad.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 14, 2011)

ThumbsxUpx said:


> Dude, if your a cuber, and you can get a girl by showing her that you can solve the cube, I will dip my foot in chocolate syrup. Then eat it.


 
TimMc was cubing at a nightclub, a girl came over and they started talking, they've been going out since. Eat your foot and film it (this isn't the only time, just an example that popped into my head)


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 14, 2011)

You're going to need some mad game for me to want to date you. Honestly, the cube won't get you chicks. If you have the right personality, you can get the girl.

Of course, if you're a cute or hot guy, personality won't mean much. You might get a girl without trying too hard.
Take it from a girl's perspective:
1. Be interesting.
2. Be a gentleman.
3.Just let her know that you care about her.
4. Don't ever make her feel like she has to change for you. Just like you don't want to change for her.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Aug 14, 2011)

I tried showing a girl on a ship my solves... another girl comes up and says to me: "Is this the way you actually pick up girls?" 
I respond: " Only if it works!"


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 14, 2011)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> I tried showing a girl on a ship my solves... another girl comes up and says to me: "Is this the way you actually pick up girls?"
> I respond: " Only if it works!"


 
lol
What happened after that?


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Aug 14, 2011)

i just shut my mouth and left...


----------



## Drake (Aug 14, 2011)

Like cubing at school, or in a public area can have 2 diffrent effect. They can be all amaze, or just be hmm freak... And it gets worse if they know how many cubes you have lol.

But otherwise, at the competiton, randomly, 2 hot girls just came to me, for like 5-10 min, and now me an my lingyun are somme where on facebook lol.

Oh and lingyun+ cubing = pops, lol, aleast didn't got an explosion.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 14, 2011)

I have no girl+cubing stories...mostly cuz im only 12.


----------



## RNewms27 (Aug 14, 2011)

As long as you don't explain everything about it I guess. If you don't seem to care about the attention you get from it and only talk about it if someone asks then it might reveal your level of maturity for someone who admires it.


----------



## MCcuber96 (Aug 14, 2011)

only if your TPS is high ;P
no, if cubing is legitimately used to get girls, you may want to try a different tactic....
but i can see if your girlfriend's impressed with your TPS, so all hope isn't gone


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 14, 2011)

Dang don't show off your cubing skills. Keep it random just in case someone randomly brings a cube and you get the perfect time to show off xD


----------



## MostEd (Aug 14, 2011)

maggotcuber said:


> teaching girls how to solve it is a good way, in my experience


 especially, if they want you to teach them....


----------



## izovire (Aug 14, 2011)

tozies24 said:


> you better have ridiculous game
> 
> it might get their attention but there is no way that you solving a cube is going to make any person actually "like" you


 
This right here is the answer. I have had plenty of experience speedsolving in public, especially at bars, cafe's, and clubs. Solving the cube fast is by far the #1 way to get a chicks attention. If you continue to solve (Like do avg. 100. while they try to talk to you) then it annoys them and they walk away. There are a few though that are relentless and keep talking to you no matter how long you try to ignore them... lol

There are other factors that will help you pick up chicks or not... like your looks! Are you going to look like Tyson (no offense Tyson)? Or are you going to look like Will Smith? 

I've had so many chicks do so many dirty things to my cubes.. you won't believe!


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


> Take it from this particular girl's perspective:


 
Fixed. Girls are the most varied and confusing of all lifeforms.


----------



## cubeslayer (Aug 14, 2011)

If you can't sub 10 on a lubed rubik's, you won't be able to sub 7 on a DIY. Likewise, if you can't already pick up girls, a cube won't help you.


----------



## xabu1 (Aug 16, 2011)

izovire said:


> I've had so many chicks do so many dirty things to my cubes.. you won't believe!


 AND YOU LET THEM???
but the precious cubes! why would you let them do dirty things to them? they might ruin the cube!


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 16, 2011)

izovire said:


> This right here is the answer. I have had plenty of experience speedsolving in public, especially at bars, cafe's, and clubs. Solving the cube fast is by far the #1 way to get a chicks attention. If you continue to solve (Like do avg. 100. while they try to talk to you) then it annoys them and they walk away. There are a few though that are relentless and keep talking to you no matter how long you try to ignore them... lol
> 
> There are other factors that will help you pick up chicks or not... like your looks! Are you going to look like Tyson (no offense Tyson)? Or are you going to look like Will Smith?
> 
> I've had so many chicks do so many dirty things to my cubes.. you won't believe!


 
I hope this is all experience from _before _you got married and had your daughter...


----------



## ianography (Aug 16, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I hope this is all experience from _before _you got married and had your daughter...


 
And son....


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 16, 2011)

ianography said:


> And son....


 
Oh really? I just remember a few videos of his (i think) 3 year old daughter playin with an 11x11 or something. Maybe it was a 7x7, but u get the point.


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 16, 2011)

Well, it might impress, but you won't pick up a girl just from cubing. I think people who use/think cubing will attract girls and/or genders of interests, are just unattractive/lifeless nerds, who don't/can't do anything besides cube for a girl, and don't know any other way to attract girls besides cubing. Basically, if you try cubing to impress girls, you are someone who is probably unattractive and probably has one last hope, to impress a girl by cubing. Maybe if you're already in a relationship, you can impress a girl by cubing. Also, just another word, girls really/should like it when you teach them how to do the Rubik's cube!


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 16, 2011)

cubeslayer said:


> If you can't sub 10 on a lubed rubik's, you won't be able to sub 7 on a DIY. Likewise, if you can't already pick up girls, a cube won't help you.



I completely agree. Nice analogies!


----------



## Innocence (Aug 16, 2011)

I have proof that it works. XD






But seriously, just cube about as much as you usually do, although not all the time when you're alone with a girl. XD. I mean, it may impress, but too much will be...too much.


----------



## xabu1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Innocence said:


> I have proof that it works. XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
he used LBL... terrible... or MAYBE he used LBL so that he would have time to talk during the solve


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 16, 2011)

Innocence said:


> I have proof that it works. XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do people actually look up these videos?

but that was still hilarious


----------



## Eleredo (Aug 17, 2011)

Nope.

I thought it would but it turns out that noone is interested. Some girls have even pointed out that I waste my time on something lame and pointless, but of course I gave those girls the finger and have never talked to them again.

My cubes > girls

Anyone who tells me I'm wasting my time can expect to get ditched.


----------



## shelley (Aug 17, 2011)

Sometimes guys seem interested in learning the cube from me, but it turns out later that they were just interested in me. One picked up F2L really fast, but quickly lost interest in learning LL once we started dating. So I'm kind of disappointed that I haven't been able to train anyone who ends up being really competitive.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 18, 2011)

my friend kinda got interested in me after he saw me cube in class a lot and he joined my cubing club and stuff but he averages ~70 with beginner's+roux and i average ~24 
he learned how to cube from me but im pretty sure he was just interested in me cuz he always wants to take me to the movies and stuff....


----------



## Edward (Aug 18, 2011)

shelley said:


> Sometimes guys seem interested in learning the cube from me, but it turns out later that they were just interested in me. One picked up F2L really fast, but quickly lost interest in learning LL once we started dating. So I'm kind of disappointed that I haven't been able to train anyone who ends up being really competitive.


 
>interesting comment about how you can train us any day


----------



## insane569 (Aug 18, 2011)

this thread should be changed to
"Expiriences trying to pick up chicks using a cube"
probably spelled that wrong
but it appears alot of people have some funny stories


----------



## Hershey (Aug 18, 2011)

Edward said:


> >interesting comment about how you can train us any day



Woah Edward..........


----------



## asportking (Aug 18, 2011)

One time, me and some other classmates spent a few weeks over in panama for an exchange student kind of thing. My cube attracted so many girls it wasn't even funny. Literally every girl in that entire city between the ages of twelve and sixteen were stalking me. I must have gotten at least a hundred facebook friend requests in the two weeks I was down there. Even now, almost two years later, I still get occasional messages and friend requests from them. It's kind of scary.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 19, 2011)

I think being subtle about it is the best thing you can do. Then it becomes a thing you can do that they found out about instead of 'your thing'.

Play it off as if it's not a big deal.


----------



## pappas (Aug 19, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I think being subtle about it is the best thing you can do. Then it becomes a thing you can do that they found out about instead of 'your thing'.
> 
> Play it off as if it's not a big deal.


 
This works, its definately not a good idea to be known as the 'cube guy' by her friends. Especially when you rarely practise anymore.


----------



## macky (Aug 19, 2011)

Edward said:


> >interesting comment about how you can train us any day



lol


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 19, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Play it off as if it's not a big deal.



It *is* not a big deal


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 19, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> This works, its definately not a good idea to be known as the 'cube guy' by her friends. Especially when you rarely practise anymore.


 
Why does it matter if you rarely practice? His whole point was that you don't want them thinking you are consumed by the cube.

Kir is right: What it boils down to is how they perceive you and the cube. If they always see you with it, chances are they'll think it's like a WoW addiction, which is obviously a huge negative to most females; however, if they see that you casually do it and it's not at big deal, they're much more inclined to be intrigued by it.

Just for the record though, my past 5-6 girlfriends / girls I was more than friends with have all been interested with it. That being said, only two of them really knew how much of my life it consumed (My current gf of 3 years who goes to comps with me, the one before her of 2 years, the other few of them knew I could do it, knew I did it a lot from time to time, but I never really "ignored" them for the cube). In fact, the only one of those that ever got to see me practice daily is my current girlfriend, but I also didn't do it near as much when we started dating.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 22, 2011)

This thread screams "marry me if you want to see me solve a cube thousands of times".


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 23, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> This thread screams "marry me if you want to see me solve a cube thousands of times".


 
Man, this post made me laugh soo fricken hard.


----------

